# Jim zumbo outdoors



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Today my cousin derek recived a phone call from jim zumbo of jim zumbo outdoors tv. Derek was wounded in afghanistan july 19 2009 while on patroll. The hummer took a rpg round. Himself and two of his men were seriously wounded. His driver altough wounded managed to drive to safety. They happened to meet jim in dc while at walter reed hoisptal last summer. Jim offered to take them hunting. Well today jim called and offered to take him and his gunner to kodiak iland alaska to hunt *costal black tail deer *on thanksgiving week-end. The driver hunted with jim this spring for hogs and fallow deer in florida---for derek's service he recived *. Two purple hearts, the bronze star and the army commendation metal. Please watch jim zumbo outdoors* on the outdoor channel or his webb site, derek is a good woodsmen and coyote caller and i'm very proud of him-----thanks skip


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

That's awesome! So the show will probably be on next Spring? Be sure to give us a heads up!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Very cool, very well deserved I'm sure. If you see or talk to them thank them for their service for us please.


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

Yes what youngdon said.Thank him for his service.I'll be sure and keep a watch out when the new shows start back up.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Going on that hunt is an award in its self, Thank him for us for his service from the guys on PT, will be watching the tube for his hunt with Jim Zumbo.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

I will pass on all of your messages--thanks guys your all great americans


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Derek's double before AFGHANISTAN---*NEWS UP DATE---Wounded Warriors group called him this week. They want to take him Bow hunting this fall in northern WIS. for trophy whitetails---He'll have a busy hunting season. I thank all who are involved doing these great services for our war wounded---GOD BLESS THEM---WIS to ALASKA how good is that!!*
View attachment 1160


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well deserved, Wish him luck on his hunting adventures.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I for one am looking forward to watching his hunts on the tube. Tell Derek congratulations from all of us here at PT, and we'd be honored if he could log on sometime.


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

Nice hunts that are well deserved.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I For One am One Thankful American to All Our Armed Forces Gentlemen and Ladies, We Can Never do Enough for our Warriors!! My Dad Was Shot 7 times on Iwo Jima in WWII It is a Crying Shame That the Men of WWII, Korea and Vietnam Were Not Honored More!! I am Very Proud of Our Modern Day Heroes Everyone of Them!! God Bless the USA and All our Soldiers!!! Semper Fi!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Amen to that ReidRH.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*UPDATE!!!!!!!!!! Derek is on his way home from Alaska . Left for the hunt on Thanksgiving Day---He took a trophy size 4x4 blacktail on kodiak. Up in the mountians,said it was a hard hunt also hunted Ducks while there --When I get the full skinny I'll let you Guys Know, Said Jim Zumbo is a Great Guy--Had a Good Time__________SB*


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

WOW, very cool, Skip! Thanks for the update. Hope you and the Misses are doing well.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's great to hear that he had a successful hunt and a great time.


----------

